# Sh1t



## pottersusan (May 19, 2016)

Having recently reached the ripe old age of 62, I did my poo sticks (for you youngsters out there - bowel cancer screening, which happens every two years) about a week ago. Had a letter in the post saying my results are abnormal  and giving me an appointment next Tuesday, so that they can check I'm fit for a colonoscopy - oh joy .
Given my history with cancer (it's five years to the month when I got the diagnosis) I've basically gone into meltdown. I know it may not be cancer - 90% of abnormals are not cancer - but my brain just cant get away from the likelihood of it being cancer again.My surgeon's nurse specialist says that if it is cancer it's highly unlikely to be related to the neuroendocrine tumour I had removed. Five years ago I'd never had anything more serious than a bad cold and never been in hospital.  So I'm now biting my finger nails waiting for next week's appointment, then I'll be waiting for the colonoscopy. If they remove any tissue I'll have to wait 3 weeks for the results. I know this is speedy in NHS terms, but it's going to be a long few weeks from where I'm sitting.
The appointment is on the same day as my next appointment with my diabetes consultant when I was going to address the CGM thing again, but I doubt very much whether I will be able to cope with an argument with the man, without descending into a blubbering mass. Prior to being told I had cancer 5 years ago, I was not a 'crier', but at the moment I dissolve at absolutely no provocation at all.
I don't want sympathy. I just needed to 'get it off my chest'.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 19, 2016)

I wont give you any sympathy. But I will just say that I hope your appointments go well. Getting things off your chest sometimes is all it takes.


----------



## Ljc (May 19, 2016)

I too hope your appointments go well.


----------



## Lindarose (May 19, 2016)

Totally get what you mean about not wanting sympathy. But I'm sending very best wishes your way for good results.


----------



## Lindarose (May 19, 2016)

By the way I love the title to this thread!


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

Your feelings are very understandable. I hope that things like appointments proceed smoothly, and I'm hoping fro a good, positive outcome for you


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

I'll certainly not think of the game of 'Pooh sticks' in quite the same way again...


----------



## Amigo (May 19, 2016)

I'm due a colonoscopy in a few weeks too and I already have cancer of the treatable but incurable kind. Get where you're coming from Susan. Life is a bitch but the statistical chances are it will be blood that they've detected from somewhere else. Piles and fissures are the biggest culprit for causing abnormal screening results.

I don't do sympathy either but I can send understanding and best wishes.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 19, 2016)

My OH had to go for a colonoscopy last year, and the person doing it for him described his piles as juicey!!! My OH even asked for a copy of the video!


----------



## Annette (May 19, 2016)

A little something to make you smile...(hopefully)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-26195258


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 19, 2016)

No sympathy here either but I will put 10p each way on piles!

Fingers crossed sweetie xx


----------



## Pine Marten (May 19, 2016)

No sympathy here either - I sent off my poo sticks yesterday  - but my very best wishes that all appointments go well


----------



## Robin (May 19, 2016)

Oh bugger, Susan. Agree, it's the waiting that gets you. And having to go for results, and sit opposite the health professional, (who somehow always has a large box of tissues prominently placed on the desk) trying to read their notes upside down. I had a referral from a mammogram a couple of years ago, turned out to be a false alarm, but ....I get where you're coming from!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 19, 2016)

Bloody hell...........you are a lot braver and stronger than me . Here's hoping for good results no here hoping for wonderful results. You certainly deserve 'em. As an aside a few people on here talking about piles have made mine flare up again. Wanna see em? Only joking


----------



## anniehi (May 19, 2016)

Hi Susan,
Six months ago I was in the same situation as you. As you know I have had a TP too.  I did the tests twice first one came back 'unclear' and second one 'abnormal'.  Scared me, couldn't wait to get it over with. They did the colonoscopy on a Saturday so that frightened me even more, because I thought it must be urgent to see me on a weekend.

But don't despair because mine turned out ok, the doctor could find nothing wrong and put it down to the black pudding I had been eating to try and increase my low iron levels.  There are a lot of things that can give a false positive screening test and our digestive systems are not the same as most peoples. I do know what you are going through.
Kind regards
Annie


----------



## pottersusan (May 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I have lost all sense of proportion at the moment. I'm told they work to a very tight timescale on this initiative, hence the speed.

My physiology is somewhat 'different' to the average. I have visions of the colonoscopy doodah...colonoscope? emerging from my mouth, as they couldn't find my stomach


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I have lost all sense of proportion at the moment. I'm told they work to a very tight timescale on this initiative, hence the speed.
> 
> My physiology is somewhat 'different' to the average. I have visions of the colonoscopy doodah...colonoscope? emerging from my mouth, as they couldn't find my stomach


Perhaps you should warn them, just to make sure?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 19, 2016)

Here's hoping for good results Susan.  With what you have been through already you sound like a battler (yes I did say battler, not battleaxe ) to me.  Good luck.


----------



## happydog (May 19, 2016)

Sending you a bid hug {} while you have to wait and hoping that your appointment goes well.


----------



## KookyCat (May 19, 2016)

I hope it goes well, and there's nothing's to worry about X


----------



## khskel (May 19, 2016)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Carolg (May 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Bloody hell...........you are a lot braver and stronger than me . Here's hoping for good results no here hoping for wonderful results. You certainly deserve 'em. As an aside a few people on here talking about piles have made mine flare up again. Wanna see em? Only joking


Yuk


----------



## Carolg (May 19, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2016)

Urrgghh.  The preparation for the colonoscopy the days before was the worst bit for me actually.  Go and get the zinc and castor oil cream (or Sudocream if you really want to pay more for a branded product LOL) and use it liberally on your starfish from the first dose of jollop and liberally re-apply after every visit to the bathroom thereafter.  Once you get to the stage where you are essentially poohing liquid, it can get very very sore indeed if you don't take precautions!

Oh - and you must arrange for someone else to take you and bring you back as they sedate you - you are still awake but you don't care what they're doing, which is good except I think they gave me the average Shire horse dose, so when the 'operator' asked me to move my bottom nearer the edge of the trolley so he could get to that bit of me more easily, well, frankly m' dear - I really could NOT be arsed to go it!  LOL

I remember him removing the gubbins, oh good I can go to sleep now, and then I immediately let off the most enormous fart which amused me and I fell into a beautiful slumber hoping spitefully that it was right in his face.  Felt quite refreshed when they woke me up and delivered a really GOOD cup of coffee and a digestive an hour or so later!

Whatever it is Susan - the sooner they find it, the sooner you'll have the chance to do something about it - if it needs anything doing at all.  I sincerely hope it's the latter.

And finally - damn it - I know very well what you've just said - but what the hell, I want to send you some {{{Hugs}}} so please accept them in the spirit in which I am sending them and a good grace - and we can ALL get on with our normal lives.


----------



## spiritfree (May 20, 2016)

I hope it all goes well for you.xx


----------



## jocat (May 20, 2016)

Take care. I had a colonoscopy last October and the prep was not so nice but the scope part was not as bad as I feared, thanks to the Iv sedative
Jo


----------



## EmmyBuzz (May 20, 2016)

I hope all your appointments go well, and that the time between them passes quickly so you know answers sooner with less time to worry!


----------



## bilbie (May 20, 2016)

My dad is on his 3rd cancer treatment in different bits, plus the skin cancers. It is scarey because of the unknown. It's good you know that the blood in the stool, is more than likely from something else.

On the other hand, at least you have the pre-treatment for the colonoscopy to look forward to.


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2016)

Good luck with all the poking and prodding, PotterSusan.


----------



## khskel (May 20, 2016)

Oh the joys of prep. I only had the gas and air last time and it was OK


----------



## jusme (May 20, 2016)

Hoping all goes well and will be thinking of you on the day.

jusme


----------



## pottersusan (May 24, 2016)

Today has been a day and a half. Diabetes at Bournemouth in the morning and bowels in Dorchester this afternoon. Colonoscopy a week on Thursday. Oh the joys of  a low residue diet (aka the white bread bacon sandwich and ring doughnut diet) and Picolax  though that's what my life is like all the time, but I've got to take it to be ultra sure. At least I haven't got to wait long.


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Today has been a day and a half. Diabetes at Bournemouth in the morning and bowels in Dorchester this afternoon. Colonoscopy a week on Thursday. Oh the joys of  a low residue diet (aka the white bread bacon sandwich and ring doughnut diet) and Picolax  though that's what my life is like all the time, but I've got to take it to be ultra sure. At least I haven't got to wait long.



Hope it goes well Susan...I've got my colonoscopy a week on Tuesday but presently may not be well enough to have it done. Dread the prep too!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Today has been a day and a half. Diabetes at Bournemouth in the morning and bowels in Dorchester this afternoon. Colonoscopy a week on Thursday. Oh the joys of  a low residue diet (aka the white bread bacon sandwich and ring doughnut diet) and Picolax  though that's what my life is like all the time, but I've got to take it to be ultra sure. At least I haven't got to wait long.


Hope all goes well and a good outcome Susan, glad you're not having to wait too long.


----------



## pottersusan (May 24, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Hope it goes well Susan...I've got my colonoscopy a week on Tuesday but presently may not be well enough to have it done. Dread the prep too!



The thing that's bugging me about it is it will take three days out of my being able to participate in Dorset Art Weeks! I know my arty crafty friends will do their best for me, but it's not the same as being there and talking to the buying public.

@Amigo - perhaps we could compare brown movies or write a book ...50 shades of brown.

I wonder if the docs get fed up doing the same thing every day


----------



## Stitch147 (May 24, 2016)

Good luck to you both. X


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 25, 2016)

This may be totally inappropriate but it is meant in the best of ways.  I read this thread from a cycling forum many years ago and cried laughing at it.

http://www.madcaow.com/blog/random/agent-picolax/

Edited to change to a more readable version.


----------



## newbs (May 25, 2016)

I think how you are feeling right now is totally understandable, anyone would feel the same.  I'm sending best wishes too and hope your appointments go well.


----------



## anniehi (May 25, 2016)

Wishing you all the best Susan, and will be thinking about you next Thursday. X


----------



## KateR (May 25, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> This may be totally inappropriate but it is meant in the best of ways.  I read this thread from a cycling forum many years ago and cried laughing at it.
> 
> http://www.madcaow.com/blog/random/agent-picolax/
> 
> Edited to change to a more readable version.



I've just cried laughing at it too.


----------



## KateR (May 25, 2016)

Sending you very best wishes for next week. I hope all goes OK and you don't have the experience of a friend of knowing why Johnny Cash sang "Ring of Fire".


----------



## Redkite (May 26, 2016)

Hope it all goes well and there's an innocent explanation for the abnormal result.  I had a colonoscopy (or could've been an endoscopy) a few years ago, and was able to have it done privately under my (now ex) husband's work insurance scheme.  Unlike the NHS (which I'd now be under), the prep for the procedure was a suppository about 30 minutes beforehand, which acted FAST (I'm talking less than a minute).  Obviously it must cost a few pence more, but it does seem stupid that people have to take oral laxatives and be uncomfortable for days leading up to this.


----------



## pottersusan (May 26, 2016)

The ironic thing is taking Picolax for me produces just the same results as usual but to a different timetable - but I suppose I need to take it just to be sure, as you can bet your bottom dollar that it would be the one day when my bowels decide to be different.
I've got to follow a low residue diet for 5 days - which is basically white food. I needed a new loaf today and bought a white one instead of Burgen. Had a slice of white toast (first time in years) an hour ago and bizarrely it hasn't raised my bg that much, though it's not coming down as quickly as I would have expected.
The nurse specialist had not met a diabetic with a pump before. So spent some time reassuring her that she doesn't need to worry about me. She was amazed I changed my own cannulas.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2016)

How different does she think it is, to having those 5 or 6 jabs a day, then!!

Good grief - there are people with urinary incontinence (male and female) who are trained to replace their own cannulas for THAT!


----------



## AJLang (May 27, 2016)

Susan sorry for my delay in posting on here. Wishing you all the very best and so hoping that the results are normal xx


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 2, 2016)

Awaiting results of second dose of Picolax... and chewing finger nails. I'll be glad when this afternoon is over


----------



## Amigo (Jun 2, 2016)

I start this 'poop scoop' over the weekend Susan in readiness for mine on Tuesday 

People I've spoken to said it never used to be such a faff on! 

Good luck, hope it goes well...let us know!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hope all goes ok for you this afternoon.


----------



## KateR (Jun 2, 2016)

Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2016)

Best wishes Susan


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2016)

Good luck for this afternoon.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone


----------



## anniehi (Jun 2, 2016)

I hope all goes well.

Best wishes,
Annie


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 2, 2016)

Hope it's soon done with good results


----------



## Amigo (Jun 3, 2016)

How did it go Susan? Any tips in preparation for my 'clear out' and procedure on Tuesday?

Hope you're ok.


----------



## Meg490 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi I haven't written before but have watched your posts regularly as my husband had a smaller op than you this year and I feel so much for you. I know you don't want sympathy but I so hope yesterday was not too bad (sorry I know it would be an awful experience) and wanted you to know I'm thinking about you you seem such a brave and positive person and a real person to look up to. I love your pottery as well wish I was nearer Dorset but far off in Scotland I'm afraid. All the very best Meg


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

Meg490 said:


> Hi I haven't written before but have watched your posts regularly as my husband had a smaller op than you this year and I feel so much for you. I know you don't want sympathy but I so hope yesterday was not too bad (sorry I know it would be an awful experience) and wanted you to know I'm thinking about you you seem such a brave and positive person and a real person to look up to. I love your pottery as well wish I was nearer Dorset but far off in Scotland I'm afraid. All the very best Meg


I have had the pleasure of meeting Susan, and I can confirm that she is one of life's good 'uns  Hope hubby is doing well @Meg490


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 3, 2016)

Picolax 0 Susan 1

The Picolax failed to clear me out completely! Given what my innards are like normally, I'm amazed.

The doc used the 'water cannon' quite a lot as the previous evening's meal was in evidence. He couldn't see anything untoward, but wants to do it again in a year - when I'll probably have a double dose of Picolax

The relief is enormous, as you can imagine.

I must say the colonoscopy was much less difficult than the gastroscopies I've had. The only painful bit was the nurse having to do the cannula for the sedation twice, other than that there was only minor discomfort. It was interesting watching my insides on screen - not everyone can say they've seen their appendix. It wasn't a brown movie - it was pink and shiny! 



Amigo said:


> How did it go Susan? Any tips in preparation for my 'clear out' and procedure on Tuesday?
> 
> Hope you're ok.


Tips...Hmm  make sure you drink as much as you can


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2016)

Phew! - 'normal' eating rools again!


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 3, 2016)

Amigo said:


> How did it go Susan? Any tips in preparation for my 'clear out' and procedure on Tuesday?
> 
> Hope you're ok.


And take a book to read. At 2.30 they hadn't started the afternoon list which should have started at 1pm


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 3, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Phew! - 'normal' eating rools again!



sorry... I don't understand the word 'normal'.

Oh I forgot there is something normal about me - my blood pressure!!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 3, 2016)

Glad no problems found!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 3, 2016)

They'd better not keep me waiting all day...I've got caring responsibilities to get home for I'm afraid.

Glad it's over with Susan and all seems well.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's good news.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

Great news Susan  What are you doing with an appendix, thought they might have whipped that out along with al the rest!


----------



## Meg490 (Jun 3, 2016)

That is such good news I think everyone assumes the worst. Hope you get back to your pottery soon I did like your plant labels!   Please take care you are obviously one in at least a million!

Good luck to Amigo as well and thanks Northener husband is doing ok I do glean a lot of tips by just looking  all the best to everyone Meg


----------



## anniehi (Jun 3, 2016)

I am so pleased you are ok. 

When I had my colonoscopy I had to drink pints of a disgusting tasting liquid, Is Picolax a tablet?


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 3, 2016)

anniehi said:


> I am so pleased you are ok.
> 
> When I had my colonoscopy I had to drink pints of a disgusting tasting liquid, Is Picolax a tablet?



No - you mix it up and sometimes it heats up (sometimes it doesn't)


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Great news Susan  What are you doing with an appendix, thought they might have whipped that out along with al the rest!


I ask myself the same question


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 3, 2016)

Brilliant news, so glad there's nothing untoward in there, I found my colonoscopy fascinating and still find it impossible to work out how all that fits inside our bodies.  Have a lovely relaxing weekend


----------



## khskel (Jun 3, 2016)

Just arrived in my inbox spam email for the ultimate colon cleanse. I bet they haven't tried Klean Prep.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 4, 2016)

khskel said:


> Just arrived in my inbox spam email for the ultimate colon cleanse. I bet they haven't tried Klean Prep.



I'm sure they get a bulk discount on Picolax


----------



## AJLang (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm so glad that the results were good x


----------



## Ref (Jun 4, 2016)

Amigo said:


> How did it go Susan? Any tips in preparation for my 'clear out' and procedure on Tuesday?



Vaseline


----------



## Amigo (Jun 4, 2016)

[QUOTE="Ref said:


> Vaseline



Thanks 

And perhaps a loo roll kept in the fridge!  Lol


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 5, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Thanks
> 
> And perhaps a loo roll kept in the fridge!  Lol



Good luck on Tuesday. I hope you're enjoying the low residue diet


----------



## Amigo (Jun 5, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Good luck on Tuesday. I hope you're enjoying the low residue diet



I've just had what I'd term my last proper meal but I never thought I'd find myself longing for broccoli! All this white, carby food is in total contrast to what I'd normally eat but amazingly my levels have dropped through the floor! 

Hope you're feeling fully recovered now Susan.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 5, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I've just had what I'd term my last proper meal but I never thought I'd find myself longing for broccoli! All this white, carby food is in total contrast to what I'd normally eat but amazingly my levels have dropped through the floor!
> 
> Hope you're feeling fully recovered now Susan.



I was surprised at the effect (or lack of) of white bread!

I'm fine apart from a nasty cold - totally uncalled for! My bg levels are making up for last week!!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 5, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I was surprised at the effect (or lack of) of white bread!
> 
> I'm fine apart from a nasty cold - totally uncalled for! My bg levels are making up for last week!!



Oh hope your cold improves soon. I'm hoping I'm ok soon after the procedure and don't have any ill effects from the sedation. I wouldn't bother with it but with this fracture and shoulder tear, I'm not sure I could lay still long enough! Hasn't come at the best of times!


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 5, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Oh hope your cold improves soon. I'm hoping I'm ok soon after the procedure and don't have any ill effects from the sedation. I wouldn't bother with it but with this fracture and shoulder tear, I'm not sure I could lay still long enough! Hasn't come at the best of times!


I was absolutely fine straight away afterwards. I'm not sure how long the procedure actually took, but they allow 45 mins at my hospital, but that must include getting you ready and tidying up afterwards. I had to lie on my back first and then on my side for a while.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 5, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I was absolutely fine straight away afterwards. I'm not sure how long the procedure actually took, but they allow 45 mins at my hospital, but that must include getting you ready and tidying up afterwards. I had to lie on my back first and then on my side for a while.



Thanks for feedback Susan. I'm fed up of this non diabetic diet already


----------



## Ref (Jun 6, 2016)

I've had numerous colonoscopies with varying levels of sedation and always been fine afterwards.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## anniehi (Jun 6, 2016)

All the best for tomorrow Amigo. X


----------



## Amigo (Jun 6, 2016)

anniehi said:


> All the best for tomorrow Amigo. X





Ref said:


> I've had numerous colonoscopies with varying levels of sedation and always been fine afterwards.  Good luck tomorrow.



Thanks a lot...just about to start the first meds


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 9, 2016)

Having been told they would do another colonoscopy in a year, I've just had a phone call saying that having thought about it they'd like to do another one in a month or six weeks with three doses of Picolax instead of two - could be seriously crappy
I suspect this decision is because of my cancer history.
So more nail biting coming up!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2016)

Ack! Sorry to hear this Susan  Hope you can put it to the back of your mind for a few weeks.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 9, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Having been told they would do another colonoscopy in a year, I've just had a phone call saying that having thought about it they'd like to do another one in a month or six weeks with three doses of Picolax instead of two - could be seriously crappy
> I suspect this decision is because of my cancer history.
> So more nail biting coming up!



Could it be your bowel wasn't totally clear enough Susan? That's why they re-do them. My friend had three 
Isn't unusual where they can't be sure everything was seen apparently.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 9, 2016)

Hugs for both of you xx


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 9, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Could it be your bowel wasn't totally clear enough Susan? That's why they re-do them. My friend had three
> Isn't unusual where they can't be sure everything was seen apparently.



That's certainly why. The Picolax had the opposite effect to that expected! I'd have been better off without it.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2016)

oh joy another colonoscopy next Wed. And they've given me three lots of Picolax this time. I hope it does the job this time. I have got extra supplies of loo rolls in anticipation

So I'm starting the low residue diet again (ring doughnut and white bread bacon sandwich diet) on Friday.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh no!!! If you need extra emergency supplies of loo roll let us know and we'll get some couriered to you. Like the sound of your diet though. Hope the next one goes ok.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Oh no!!! If you need extra emergency supplies of loo roll let us know and we'll get some couriered to you. Like the sound of your diet though. Hope the next one goes ok.


The only trouble with the diet is it's not diabetes friendly - and when you have a license to eat doughnuts  they are the last thing you want


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry I've only just caught up with this thread! ((hugs)) hope everything is okay for you both!!


----------



## bilbie (Jun 22, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Oh no!!! If you need extra emergency supplies of loo roll let us know and we'll get some couriered to you. Like the sound of your diet though. Hope the next one goes ok.


not loo paper  I was caught with that, after the first few times, it's like sandpaper. I use baby wipes on those 'special' days now.


----------

